
Zoho free mail and Yandex (better?) alternative - doobled
https://postale.io
======
doobled
-> compared to Zoho: not limited to webmail only (e.g. POP/IMAP enabled).

-> compared to Yandex: way simpler, and no ads, but limited to 5 mailboxes per domain.

